# Saddle Problems



## Freakystuie (Jan 22, 2012)

I just got a new road bike which has a Fizik Ardea which is alright. I changed it straight off to suit the saddle on my mtb bike. I then hated that saddle so tryed the Ardea again to test it but im still struggling. 

Im getting pain on the inside crease of my left thigh. As soon as i sit on a saddle i can tell if it will hurt or help. Im thinking a saddle with more support will help. Width of something like a 142 or something similar.

Any advice??

Stuart


----------



## specialized2k10 (Jun 26, 2010)

i have similar issue. i have pain the right side but same area. i use a romin 143. im not sure if i should go with a narrower or wider saddle.


----------



## Freakystuie (Jan 22, 2012)

I was thinking it could be my knix or shami but ive ridden with different pairs and its still the same.


----------



## frankdatank1337 (Jul 25, 2010)

Your local shop should have a pad that will let you measure how far apart your sit bones are (so you can get the proper saddle size). As for a saddle recommendation, I've found that Specialized Toupe is super comfy. On my track bike I use the Selle Italia SLR Gel Flow and its pretty comfy also.


----------



## Freakystuie (Jan 22, 2012)

I work at my local bike shop.  That is usually only a Specialized thing which is called BG fit. I was thinking of getting one done.


----------



## frankdatank1337 (Jul 25, 2010)

LOL.
In that case, Im sure you'll get it all sorted out. :thumbsup:


----------



## Schmack (Mar 25, 2009)

+1 for the specialized. I realize this is a pretty individual type item, but I have ridden the toupe on my last 2 bikes and I love it. It looks like it will no be so great, but you never really think about it then. For a saddle, this is how it should be.


----------



## iheartbenben (Mar 18, 2011)

Sometimes I love my saddle. Sometimes I hate it.


----------

